# MATCHING PANEL SAID ........



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

YES


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW Dame Edna.............HUGEST CONGRATULATIONS HOW EXCITING!!! Hope that the intros go smoothly. You'll be a family before you know it!!! best of luck with the preparations!!
keep us informed!!
lol
Dxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Dame Edna

fantastic news,   !!!!! 

Hope the intros go well, keep us updated.  You'll have the girls home before you know it, and finally be a family.
A
XX


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

whooop whooooop whoooooppppp whoooooopp!!!!!!!!!!!! fantastic news!!

so very pleased for you and your family.  great news.  gave me goosebumps!  

look forward to hearing more 

lots of love camly x x x x x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Congratulations mommy to be XXX


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Woo Hoo Hoo - The News I've been waiting to read!!  

Oh Wow 2 Girlies  

Huge Congratulations to you All


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Dame Edna,

That is superb news.

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly][fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly][fly]*CONGRATULATIONS*[/fly]

Brilliant - fabulous has filled me with joy. You must be so pleased.

Lots of love and good wishes,

mavis x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Fantastic news!!!

Many, many congratuations.

Have a wonderful time getting to know your daughters.                          

Love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

dame edna... amazing news for you and your DH xxx hope your relaxing and having a few drinks tonight xxx well done to you both how exciting for you ... Mummy and Daddy xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

What fantastic news Dame Edna - so pleased for you  

Sounds like the long wait was worth it! Enjoy intros and the next 18 years  

CG xxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news, so pleased for you.  Enjoy your life ahead with your daughters.   

Cindy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay great news  
sounds like its going to be busy in your house  
enjoy intros 

kj x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic news!!!

Many, many congratuations.

                

Nefe
xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

woo hoo. Congratulations


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! HAVE A FANTASTIC TIME BEING A WONDERFUL MUM AND DAD.
LOVE
WELSHYXXXXXXXXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic news!!

knew something must be in the pipe line as your messages have sort of given it away in the fact you have been asking for advice on car seats and things like that!! lol

2 girls though how wonderful and sound the ideal ages as well a crawler and walker!!!

have fun and enjoy every minute of your spare time left which is not much!1

Get ready for how emotional and very tiring intros can be!

Love
Andrea
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations that's great news.


----------



## cammomile (Nov 28, 2007)

oh wow!!
I haven't been on in a while, but just seen your post. That's FANTASTIC!!!!!! congratulations dame edna xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

fabulous news, congratulations to you x


----------

